# Avet sx mc



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

spooled this reel up today with 17lb tri to see how much it will hold...
in order to get good shock knot clearance this reel needs to be a lil under spooled to clear the frame ... u can put well over 300 yards on this reel but i backed it down to 285 yards.......to be on the safe side
gonna throw it with 8 oz in the morning to see how they cast compared to my abu 65oo s.....ill post it up tommorrow nite


----------



## drumjunkie (Jun 28, 2008)

Another advantage to running a little less line on the spool is that it makes it just a little easier to get your thumb on top of the spool. I have long fingers/thumbs and find a full spool on the sx to be a little tough to really hold tight without slipping under power.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

well all i can say is today was ugly but ima post um.................today i threw a box stock never been apart avet sx mc along side my 65oo abu
using the same 17lb tritanium line rod n shock leader 8ozs
results are not pretty i just had a off day casting
avet.......375 ft
abu ........400ft
im gonna strip the avet down clean the bearings and see if i can get her to fluff
my pb with a 6500 is 482 ft so u can see my casting trully lacked today.... more to come..... i do like these little reels ....thank you robert


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Hooked Up said:


> well all i can say is today was ugly but ima post um.................today i threw a box stock never been apart avet sx mc along side my 65oo abu
> using the same 17lb tritanium line rod n shock leader 8ozs
> results are not pretty i just had a off day casting
> avet.......375 ft
> ...


You'll have a better chance at fluff with a setting of 1 and the lever in bait position rather than free.....the spool is moved slightly to the right more in bait position, hence less magnetism.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

yep i did that very thing from reading it in another post of urs 
never got it to fluff..........maybe im just not hitting it hard enough
time will tell...........and thanks for your advice


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Hooked Up said:


> well all i can say is today was ugly but ima post um.................


Hey, thanks for the honest results. It is tough sometimes to admit to the world that your cast is off, but you did it with grace and style.



Hooked Up said:


> thank you robert


LMAO!! (Patiently awaiting mine in the mail... camped out in a lawn chair next to the mailbox is patient, right?):beer:

Robert


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

man better have a quart of shine if hes gonna camp out these past nites


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Hooked Up said:


> yep i did that very thing from reading it in another post of urs
> never got it to fluff..........maybe im just not hitting it hard enough
> time will tell...........and thanks for your advice



Then degreasing the bearings should help.......I have one SX MC 6/4 that is a bit slower than the other.......the faster one does appear to have more spool movement to the right when in bait position. I can definitely get fluff consistently with the faster one....even blow ups. I did add abec 5 ceramics (dry and lubed with blue 3in1) from Boca to both.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

like someone said to me today ide rather have a reel that will blow up and then control it 
then one that wont blow up at all........we will blow it up lol


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Hooked Up said:


> we will blow it up


and so we did...in an epic manner...


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

week 2.........well i opened up the sx mc and removed a shield from the left spool bearing
[right one only has one]....... cleaned um good and dipped um in red rocket juice..... went back to the field today
while still not satisfied with my casting it picked up a lil...
avet with 17lb tritanium........405 ft
abu 6500 17lb tritanium..........420 ft
abu 6500 18Ib sakuma............426 ft
all 8oz lead

i have to admit while my casting still lacks i did gain 25 feet today with all 3 reels
this lil avet sx mc is surprising me so far......its not giving up much distance to my abus..
once uve opened one of these reels with all the mass that rotates with the spool its pretty impressive results...{not to mention a huge amount of more line spinning with it}cleaning the bearings i did get some fluff today but its only at the end of the adjustment.....ide like to get a lil more range out of the 
control ....time will tell........in the right hands i think these reels are very drum distance worthy.............more to come


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

There is nothing wrong with 426 feet throwing a fishing reel and a half pound of lead. 

There are a LOT of guys out there who consider themselves to be 150 yrd drum fisherman who would be humbled by an actual field measurement.

Thanks for posting up honest results.

What rod??

Tommy


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

420 was cast pro 6-10
426 went to the tip tornado sport
and thanks for the encouragement


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Hooked Up said:


> 420 was cast pro 6-10
> 426 went to the tip tornado sport
> and thanks for the encouragement


That is sweet..... 

Especially considering the Sakuma 18 is significantly thinner than the Suffix 17.

Tommy


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Agreed, very good Jeff. Looking forward to more. I have 2 more SX MC that need to come out of the box for a good cleaning....Was the 6500 distance with a stock spool or one of the others?


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

yeah i think ill gain more distance with the sakuma in the future as it was near the end of the day and slingin 8s for 6 hours gets pretty tiring lol


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Hatteras cast??


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

yep stock spool this time mike..... gonna throw the rocket spools next week


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

nope fishing ground cast i stole from ur videos lol


----------



## brianbutler10 (Dec 20, 2007)

Tommy, 
i've looked and cant find anyone, is there anywhere in the states that i can order sakuma line from??


----------

